
DjangoCon US Program Published - SeanOC
http://www.djangocon.us/schedule/
======
SeanOC
I am the DjangoCon US Community Char and would be happy to answer any
questions or comments you have about the program or the conference.

~~~
frankwiles
Any idea when the sponsors will be listed on the site?

~~~
SeanOC
Should be pretty soon but I'm not 100% up to speed on the sponsorship side of
things. Definitely send a note to djangocon@holdenweb.com if you have any
questions about sponsorship stuff and feel free to give me a ping at
sean@seanoc.com if that doesn't work.

